# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Самоперезагрузка системы.

## Словен

Здравствуйте, знающие!
Не знаю в правильный ли раздел форума пишу, но прошу помочь нубу)
Вчера (точнее сегодня ночью) загрузил игру World of tanks (игра обновлялась, т.к. давным-давно уже была установлена и удалена, но, видимо, я её всё-таки не удалил), загрузка и установка прошли успешно. Поиграл немного-тоже всё нормально было. Потом закрыл клиент игры. В трее остался значок Wargaming.net Game Updater (0.3.25.144). Закрыл его и выключил ПК. 
Однако ПК не выключился, а перезагрузился и выскочило сообщение на синем фоне о том, что произошёл неизвестный сбой, ПК перезагрузился и Виндовс требует согласия на сбор необходимых для анализа данных. Я отказался. Экран стал чёрным и ничего не происходило-ощущение было, что ПК задумался. Я не стал ждать неизвестного и просто выключил ПК из розетки. На свою беду я не запомнил что требовалось отослать, помню только, что были 3 пункта, один из которых-минидамп.
Прошу знающих посмотреть что там в файле минидампа и какой и почему произошёл сбой.
Сейчас ПК работает нормально, по крайней мере ничего подозрительного нет, за исключением того, что загружался немного дольше обычного.
ОС: Windows 8.1.
Добавить файл минидампа не могу, поэтому залил его сюда: https://yadi.sk/d/B5cndH_73LYmLe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Привет!

На данный момент мне доступно всего одно средство анализа дампов - http://www.osronline.com/page.cfm?name=Analyze 
Это онлайн анализатор, позволяет загрузить "туда" файл дампа (можно как, собственно, сам дамп, так и дамп, упакованный в зип-архив). Работает достаточно качественно.

Ваш дамп принимать _отказывается_, утверждает, что проблема с распаковкой архива.
Я полагаю (ни в коем случае НЕ утверждаю, объясню позже), что проблема в том, что вы отказались от сбора данных для последующего анализа.

Теперь о том, почему не утверждаю... 
Ну, потому, что надо попытаться проанализировать дамп каким-нибудь анализатором. 
Раньше я пользовался Debugging Tools for Windows. На странице есть описание вариантов использования и чего надо качать. Штука классная, но мною была редко используема.
Обычно у клиентов проще запустить "портабельного" нирсофтового BlueScreenView и не париться со всеми этими установками/перезагрузками после установки/а потом ещё и перезагрузками после удаления  :Smiley: 
(прим.: "портабельный" - в плане, работает с флешки, + у мелкософта есть мегабайтный экзешник, но от него толку без wdk и символов мало, поэтому - установки/перезагрузки).
Есть ещё такая вот штука - "кто падает". Бесплатна версия для домашнего использования, требует почту. Не пользовался...

Из всех только что перечисленных мною программ, я не могу воспользоваться ни одной. Просто у меня не Виндовс. Попробуйте нирсофтом открыть свой дамп. Так мы хотя бы поймем, есть ли смысл его разглядывать  :Smiley: 

Ещё, информацию о проблемах можно поискать в системных журналах: компьютер - правая кнопка мыша - управление -> найти журналы Виндовс, система. Можно в фильтрах установить крыжик "ошибки" и ... посмотреть, что пишут (дату/время/имя сбойного приложения -updater- вы предполагаете, смотрите их и что рядом).

P.S. Единоразовые проблемы случаются. В этом нет ничего страшного. Вот если бы синие экраны появлялись каждые полтора часа, тогда следовало бы напрягаться.  :Smiley:

----------

